# Solarforce L1200, 1200lumens?!?!?



## rx78gp02 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was just browsing ebay today and found this: Solarforce L1200
just last year i bought the l600 and thought that was it.
and now they come out with a new 1200 lumen version?!!
Im wondering what kind of bulb that is, anyone else interested?


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, that looks interesting for sure! However, I would take their claim of 1200 lumens with a box of salt. Maybe we should contact the guy for a group buy.:wave:

Shipping charges are NUTS though! $ame price as the flashlight: $59!!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I'm not interested. Mainly because I bought an L600. 

My initial, good impressions have vanished.... the more I've used the light. I know that Solarforce measures their lumens at the emitter, like most companies do. But the actual output of the L600 is about what you'd get from a Surefire M4 with the LOLA. (The L600 has more sidespill, though).

That's only about 225 lumens. (Still below what you should expect from the L600, even when emitter lumens are used). The L600 is also picky about which batteries you can use. It doesn't work reliably with Ultrafire 18650 cells, but does with AW 18650s. I've never encountered this in a light before. 

Also, I was less than happy to find tightly packed cardboard on the inside of the light after unscrewing the bezel. Apparently, it needs the cardboard to function properly. The momentary tailcap switch is the worst I have ever encountered on any light. The beam is oval as Hell.

The Phillips bulb this light uses is the only quality thing about it.

I seriously doubt the L1200 is a huge improvement. Considering the output you actually get from an L600, the L1200 should give you about 450 lumens out the front of the light. That's not very impressive, considering what Solarforce is claiming this light is capable of.


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Strange, as I'd think that Phillips bulb (5761 I believe?) is more comparable to the ROP bulb.

I'm driving a generic 6V 20W halogen, though much harder than the L600 (8 AAs), and it's atleast equal to an M6 HOLA.


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 2, 2008)

*" packed cardboard on the inside of the light" - that has to be a first. what is the possible use?*


----------



## rx78gp02 (Mar 2, 2008)

i wasn't impressed either with my L600. My l600 didn't have any cardboard in it. It also worked fine from day one with the ultrafire that came with it. Maybe you got a bad one. 
I've even run it on 4 cr123 with out a problem. The only time i've had trouble with the ultrafire batteries were when they were low and i drained them out. After that, one of the cells was completely shot.

what serial number did you get? i got A00073
i'm thinking of actually getting this for kicks. You know, give it away later as a present.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2008)

Russianesq said:


> *" packed cardboard on the inside of the light" - that has to be a first. what is the possible use?*


 
The only one I can come up with is that it's used as a buffer.... To keep the first 18650 cell from slamming through and damaging the contents inside the bezel. There is a hole in the middle of the cardboard. It's very tightly packed inside the light.

Needless to say, not very impressed at all with the build-quality. Considering the low price-tag, I wasn't expecting Surefire level build-quality.... But I also wasn't expecting cardboard either.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2008)

rx78gp02 said:


> i wasn't impressed either with my L600. My l600 didn't have any cardboard in it. It also worked fine from day one with the ultrafire that came with it. Maybe you got a bad one.
> I've even run it on 4 cr123 with out a problem. The only time i've had trouble with the ultrafire batteries were when they were low and i drained them out. After that, one of the cells was completely shot.
> 
> what serial number did you get? i got A00073
> i'm thinking of actually getting this for kicks. You know, give it away later as a present.


 
I think it's more like you got a good one. Check out _this _thread.... (Especially post #56).

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176388

My L600 is in the backseat of my car. I'll check the serial # tomorrow, after I drive to work. I work 2nd shift, so it will be awhile before I can post that info.

I've got too many lights and accessories on my soon-to-buy list to get an L1200 just for kicks. Don't even need what will basically be a long-body 450 lumen light. I already own an SF M6.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 3, 2008)

We've all heard about M&M's(the candy coated chocolate) slogan: "It melts in your mouth, not in your hands..." 

Well, the L1200's slogan will be the exact opposite: So bright, it melts in your hands!"


----------



## bessiebenny (Mar 4, 2008)

Now KD sells these also and it's a bit cheaper as well. 
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4185

The photos sure look bright enough to at least more than 600 lumens.
It's definitely not a full-on thrower though but a great flood light. =)


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 4, 2008)

rx78gp02 said:


> i wasn't impressed either with my L600. My L600 didn't have any cardboard in it....
> 
> what serial number did you get? i got A00073....


 
Unscrew the bezel. (My L600 makes a horrible grinding sound when I do that). Now look inside the barrel. You should be able to see the nipple of the 18650 cell on the bottom. See the stuff all around the nipple? It's a small, but noticeable amount of very tightly packed cardboard. (At least that's the case on my L600). At first, I thought it might be packing material that you're supposed to remove once you receive the light. But it doesn't come out. (I tried). 

The serial number on my L600 is A00265. 

One of the two O-rings at the tailcap snapped, recently. Not sure what was used to lube the light. I'm just hoping it wasn't petroleum-based. Couldn't find a similar sized O-ring. Ended up having to cut the other one free. Used a larger O-ring that doesn't fit inside the tailcap. Ironically, the oversized O-ring has caused the momentary switch to work far more smoothly than it used to.... Mostly because I can't screw down the tailcap all the way anymore. It now actually has room to move freely, and this has caused the switch to work better. I can still screw down the tailcap far enough for constant-on mode if I want to. 

All I needed to fix the tailcap problem was.... the wrong sized O-ring. :huh2:


----------



## Mosser (Mar 6, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Unscrew the bezel. (My L600 makes a horrible grinding sound when I do that). Now look inside the barrel. You should be able to see the nipple of the 18650 cell on the bottom. See the stuff all around the nipple? It's a small, but noticeable amount of very tightly packed cardboard. (At least that's the case on my L600). At first, I thought it might be packing material that you're supposed to remove once you receive the light. But it doesn't come out. (I tried).
> 
> The serial number on my L600 is A00265.
> 
> ...


 
It looks like they have removed the cardboard and fixed the grinding noise on the later ones as mine has a nicely machined white hard plastic spacer where your cardboard is, and mine is very smooth when i unscrew it, although the threads could do with being a little longer on the body to head connection as it suddenly springs apart after only 4 rotations

My L600 is serial number A00819

I like my L600 overall, and might get the L1200, although i am tempted my a decent handheld HID light at the moment


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 6, 2008)

Solar*farce* L1200?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2008)

Mosser said:


> It looks like they have removed the cardboard and fixed the grinding noise on the later ones as mine has a nicely machined white hard plastic spacer where your cardboard is, and mine is very smooth when i unscrew it, although the threads could do with being a little longer on the body to head connection as it suddenly springs apart after only 4 rotations....


 
Nice to know that cardboard is no longer used as a component in making this light.... it never should have been used to begin with. :shakehead

Thankfully, springing apart is not an issue on my L600. 

I have some Nyogel 779ZC headed to me from Lighthound. That will hopefully clear up the grinding issues I'm having.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 7, 2008)

> Strange, as I'd think that Phillips bulb (5761 I believe?) is more comparable to the ROP bulb.


5761 is a 6V nominal, overdriven to 7.4v (2 LiIon) in hotwire applications. the L1200 uses 3 LiIons, so must be a different lamp.

Kai claims that it consumes about over 30 watts (3A draw on 3 18650s). If that lamp is being pushed hard like a true "hotwire" should be, it ought to be producing nearly 30 lumens per watt, or in the neighborhood of 800 lumens, but definitely not 1200.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> .... If that lamp is being pushed hard like a true "hotwire" should be, it ought to be producing nearly 30 lumens per watt, or in the neighborhood of 800 lumens, but definitely not 1200.


 
Considering what the L600 actually puts out, and adjusting the numbers for the claimed output of the L1200; I still think that about 450 lumens is closer to what you'll actually get with the L1200.


----------



## rx78gp02 (Mar 7, 2008)

it seems that i have either miss placed my light, however, i remember seeing cork inside. I'll double check tomorrow for it.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 21, 2009)

*SolarForce L1200*

Anybody got one?


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: SolarForce L1200*

A quick google using the box at the top of the page (limits search to CPF) SolarForce L1200 - Google Search
You may also find the following useful How to SEARCH CPF? - CandlePowerForums
Norm


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: SolarForce L1200*

I have searched all the threads on this forum and the internet as well with little success. I don't think many people have purchased this light. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: SolarForce L1200*



MIKES250R said:


> I have searched all the threads on this forum and the internet as well with little success. I don't think many people have purchased this light. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 

I purchased it in the past. The problem is you actually will get 1000 ish lumens out the front (not tested) but from wa1185 comparisson. 

It will  all your Trustfire cells or at least it killed 6~8 of mine. 

If you do purchase this light it will be super bright, but you have to use IMR 18650 cells. Additionally your runtime will be 25~45 minutes.

What I remember the most is how much flood it had. It was the ultimate flood light with throw to boot, but it is also a huge light. For longer runtimes and just as impressive you would be better off getting a Mag85 with C IMR Cells.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: SolarForce L1200*

Thanks this is a good start keep it coming.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: SolarForce L1200*

Norm gave a good link to another thread about this. It's 15 months old but relevant to your enquiry, so I'm merging the 2 threads.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 25, 2009)

The L1200 is very bright. One minute after turn on, it is still 40% brighter than M2XC4 in my lightbox. Runtime is around 45 minutes with good quality 18650 cells, so the average power consumption will be around 30-35W. My multimeter shows 3,2A current draw at turn on ~40W.

The first bulb exploded after 40 seconds of runtime  (loaded with 2xAW 2600mAh + 1xPanasonic 2900mAh hot of the charger...). The second bulb has around 1 hour total runtime and still works. :devil:

I'm mostly a LED guy, but I have to say that this light is really bright.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> The first bulb exploded after 40 seconds of runtime  (loaded with 2xAW 2600mAh + 1xPanasonic 2900mAh hot of the charger...). The second bulb has around 1 hour total runtime and still works. :devil:


 
Generally not a good idea to mix and match cells with different mAh.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 25, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Generally not a good idea to mix and match cells with different mAh.



The weaker cells were protected so there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 25, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> The weaker cells were protected so there is nothing wrong with that.


 

MrGman was doing some testing on my P91 with IMR 18650's and he noticed one cell was topped off, while the other had under 1 minute of use and he ranted on about not just using same mAh, but same voltage.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 25, 2009)

That is perfectly understandable, when you measure light output of an incan and wanna see the turn on peak, you need all cells fully charged...
But anyway, what was the topic again?


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for merging this thread as I haven't read this one before. I have found an extremely good deal on this light-$72 shipped. I think I am going to pulll the trigger. Does anyone know of any other Solarforce lights to be released in the near future? If Solarforce is listening something with a P7 or mce X 3 head running on 3 or 4 18650's would be nice. I might even order a L1000.


----------



## ejot (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the L1200 and tried taking some beamshots last night. My first attempt at doing so, so they're not very good. I don't see any others posted, though, so maybe someone would still be interested. 

Canon SD1100, 8sec exposure. 

Target is about 75' up, 120' out, so 140' in a straight line. 
(This is the longest unobstructed target I had access too. )

Batteries are AW protected 18650's. Fresh off the charger. 
(Don't have IMRs. )

My mounting system for the lights was very .... uh ... improvised.
(So the target spot shifted around a little bit. )

Definitely room for improvement, but I had fun playing with it and figuring out what I can do better. 













And below are two comparison shots to the last beam above:

First is JetBeam M1X. Yes, I know ... LED ... wrong forum  But, it's the only light I have that throws even a remotely comparable beam. And yes, the target shifted badly. 






Second is 12AA NiMH Sanyos driving a generic Home Depot-sourced 35W MR16 Halogen "spot" bulb, in a Mag host. Sadly, I had already run this for a few minutes and batteries were only ~80%. 








The control shot with no lights on is just pitch black. 

Cheers,
ejot


----------



## Roberts30 (Jun 30, 2009)

Solarforce as well as some other cheaper brands have a rep of giving bogus lumen claims.. But all in all I love Solarforce for their prices and decent quality.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 30, 2009)

I am very interested in your beam shots however none of your pics showed up,please retry them.

MIke


----------



## ejot (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks ... yeah, Picasa acts a little funny with forums sometimes. I will host them somewhere else in a few minutes and fix that.

_edit: Alright, pics seem more stable now. Checked with both Firefox and IE. _


----------



## Roberts30 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah Picasa doesnt like me either lol


----------

